# All green Christmas figures are not Grinches



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Christmas has not been so magical the last few years. This year the isolation didn't help. Today, Santa burned the house down with a whole lot of help from @Gumby-cr. I ran the gambit of emotions with this gift, (overwhelmed, gushy, anxious grateful, unworthy)but cherish the friends made here as much as the thoughtfulness. And now, what remained after Adam ran the sleigh through the house and blew up the dang garage.....there is a bunch of HTF and unobtanium in the acrylic jar....














Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Very nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Glad they got there (finally) @Hickorynut. I was worried with the major shipping delays it either got lost or stolen. I'm super relieved neither happened. Have a great Christmas and New Years brother :vs_cool:
P.S.. I told you it's hard to keep drunken elves at bay :vs_laugh:


----------



## TxColt (Feb 3, 2018)

Nice work @Gumby-cr!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Gumby-cr said:


> Glad they got there (finally) @Hickorynut. I was worried with the major shipping delays it either got lost or stolen. I'm super relieved neither happened. Have a great Christmas and New Years brother :vs_cool:
> P.S.. I told you it's hard to keep drunken elves at bay :vs_laugh:


I hope you have seen the heatmizer cartoon thing....








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Hickorynut said:


> I hope you have seen the heatmizer cartoon thing....
> View attachment 293488
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


 Yep. I'm old enough to have seen that.


----------



## Aimless1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Talk about warm fuzzies at Christmas.

Nice bomb @Gumby-cr. Merry Christmas indeed @Hickorynut.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow! I think NORAD has @Gumby-cr on their Santa Tracker now! Nice work Adam!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice! @Gumby-cr bringing down the house!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great hit..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Nice job 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

